# Topknot banding question



## ladybird (Jul 9, 2011)

Where exactly do you gather up the hair from? Is it a straight line from ear to ear, or from eye to eye? I'm not sure where it's meant to be. Anyone got pictures?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I start the first section right at the front of the ear and go from ear to ear. A knitting needle is the perfect thing to use to get a perfectly straight line.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

For maintenance, I generally do my first section just a bit behind the corner of each eye. Sometimes as far back as halfway between the eye and the occiput. I band the first two sections together. 

Now, for show, you always are supposed to part a straight line from just behind corner of eye to corner of eye and that section becomes the bubble. I make my maintenance sections just a tad larger. When he was a pup, the maintenance "horns" were a little bigger simply because it was all I could fit into the band.


----------



## ladybird (Jul 9, 2011)

sorry I should have specified - I meant where to band for shows. So is it from ear to ear, or eye to eye?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

ladybird said:


> sorry I should have specified - I meant where to band for shows. So is it from ear to ear, or eye to eye?


Just behind corner of eye to just behind corner of eye. I've got a great photo for you...let me find it.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I took these photos when we got home from a show right before taking out his bands. His talented handler did the banding so I cannot take the credit. 

The last photo shows the banding going all the way back to the occiput.

ETA: In case it's difficult to see, I have drawn the "parting" lines in pink. 

Also, if it looks like there's intricate stuff going on with the bands, there is.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Very nice photo references, Lizz! You're like me and take pics of anything that could help in the future lol


----------



## ladybird (Jul 9, 2011)

wait I'm confused now... I thought it was a single band at the front for shows? is the band from eye to eye or is it further back?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

ladybird said:


> wait I'm confused now... I thought it was a single band at the front for shows? is the band from eye to eye or is it further back?


No, it's not a single band. See my photos above. . You band all the way back to the occiput. Only a young puppy (right at 6, 7 months) would you put a single band or possibly no band at all. The first band is where you pull the "bubble."

The reason why you band all the way back to the occiput is because this gives the hair lift. It pulls it up and away and shows off the nice expression. If you don't band the hair, it falls more easily. Think of banding as the first attempt to get hair to lift. Then you go for hairspray. 

And again, the first band is from just behind the corner of the eye to just behind the corner of the eye. I'm feeling like a broken record LOL!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I am determined for this to make sense. See this photo of my boy? If you were to walk to his side and inspect the side of his topknot (you/d probably have to lift his hair to the side), you'd see that he has bands going all the way back to his occiput identical to the photos I posted above.


----------



## ladybird (Jul 9, 2011)

OHHHH!!! I get it now. There are bands in there that I can't see. DOH :redface:

Ok then, my question now is where all the other bands go? the pictures aren't too clear... maybe just a diagram of the head from above with the parting lines drawn on would help...?


----------



## bura4 (Jul 25, 2010)

I never knew you band so far - We just have 3 bands on the head - I certainly must try that!! A diagram would be lovely too!!


----------



## bura4 (Jul 25, 2010)

I tried banding the topknot all the way to the occiput and combining the bands and wow!! It really makes a difference!! Thanks for the idea!!!


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

That's cool Millie, I'm impressed wit Tiger topknot, that's great banding work. 

I wish Pompadour could something similar, unfurtunly after his allergies in december most of his topknot fell off :argh: now is growing back again, I wish it could grow faster XD


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks, that is great banding info.......


----------



## bura4 (Jul 25, 2010)

I used the banding idea and hairspray of course and the effect was as follows: 









By grubbarybba at 2012-05-13










By grubbarybba at 2012-05-13

Thanks again!!!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

*Another tip!*

How about an instruction on "cheaters"? These really help to get lift without swallowing hair with bands. You grab a section of hair like you are going to band it, and you pull some hair from either side of the section in front of the section and just band the two sides together. It leaves a big chunk of hair in front of it. I'll post photos when I have time.


----------



## bura4 (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm looking forward to the photos


----------

